# Diamond Fork Fly Fishing



## FooFlyer (Jun 28, 2019)

Does anyone know what's going on with Diamond Fork? I've fished the river for a few years and the last two have been really bad. I heard a rumor that they killed all the fish to clear out all the browns and then restock with cutthroat, but I'm not sure if that's true. I was driving through the canyon last night and saw a bunch of salmon flies so I'm hoping that's not the case. Love the salmon fly hatch at the diamond fork.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Diamond Fork RiverXRate
Special Alert: Recent wildfires fires in 2018 have impacted Diamond Fork and the fishery here. Heavy loads of sediment have and will likely continue to come down the river with spring runoff. This may negatively impact fish abundance.
Description: Diamond Fork River is just a few miles up Spanish Fork Canyon and has great fishing opportunities primarily for brown trout. There are several angler access points and areas along the Diamond Fork Road. Currently the higher up anglers go in the system the less fire impacts they will see and opportunities to catch fish will increase.
Notes: UDWR and many other partners are trying to speed the recovery process up to restore fishing opportunities here as soon as possible. These activities include the reseeding of the impacted upland areas (already completed) the planting of additional cottonwood trees along the river corridor and some redirecting of water and potential sediment flows within the river, all to be completed in 2019. Restocking of the river with fish will likely occur but not until it is determined that the threat of major impacts from additional sediment flows is reduced significantly.


----------



## Endoren (Nov 19, 2020)

It's sad to hear that, I hope the specie is still alive. I think it's because of illegal, fishing, I love fishing, but I am trying to do that with measurement, otherwise we will be left without fishing. Personally, I love fishing a lot, and I want my son to go fishing with me, I literally signed him on a fishing course https://thenatureinsider.com/guide-to-fishing/. So for me and for all of us, it's important to keep nature safe, especially lakes and rivers. Hope someone will find my message useful.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks like the DWR has restocked the stream but with the exception of the rainbows the fish were all small so it will take awhile before the other fish get up to any size.

I used to fish the stream this time of year and it was usually decent fishing but I'm sure it will take some time to heal after the fire. 

DIAMOND FK CR UTAH	CUTTHROAT	3,517 2.47" 09/23/2019
DIAMOND FK CR UTAH	CUTTHROAT	5,011 2.47" 09/23/2019

DIAMOND FK CR UTAH	CUTTHROAT	8,694	2.15" 10/08/2020
DIAMOND FK CR UTAH	CUTTHROAT	835 2.92" 10/08/2020
DIAMOND FK R UTAH	BROWN TROUT	8,890	2.75" 06/05/2020
DIAMOND FK R UTAH	RAINBOW 999	11.25" 06/10/2020
DIAMOND FK R UTAH	BROWN TROUT	8,240	5.78" 07/21/2020
DIAMOND FK R UTAH	RAINBOW 1,536	10.42 10/29/2020


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Diamond Fork has always been a little erratic, population wise, but is slowly recovering from the fire. This spring might actually be decent there. 

(Not that the spammers really care much about it.  )


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Rattlesnakes scare the crap out of me!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually went and gave Diamond Fork a go about three weeks ago. Just fished around the campgrounds( figured that was where they did some of the plantings) and one other spot but never got as much as one take. Water was pretty cloudy and I am not the best fisherman but I probably won't be going back there until I get some better reports.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Rattlesnakes scare the crap out of me!


Darn straight! The rattler hatch there is the strongest in the state. No need to go there at all.

Actually, the (supposed) rattlers are efficient at keeping the "azzhat" hatch down when DF is fishing well.


----------

